# Spots Galore



## Semper Fi (Nov 5, 2009)

Was at VB today, lot of people with line in the water but not crowded, they were really pulling in the spot today, first place I've been all summer with that kind of action.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

did u catch any?


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

a little early but getting that time of the year.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

A northeast wind will do it every time.


----------



## jerryfron (Jun 22, 2009)

Was there Sat and Mon, did pretty well both days. Nothing real big,but Sat I got 31 and Mon got 25. Cut a few for flounder but biggest was only 16". whats a good way to cook them?


----------



## Suavea (Oct 9, 2002)

*Cooking Spots?*

You're kidding right? If not then...If they are big enough, I Fillet them and fry them. If not gut & cut the head off and fry them. Louisiana Fish Fry for the batter.opcorn::beer::beer:


----------



## stripperonmypole (Oct 24, 2009)

Thrifty Angler said:


> A northeast wind will do it every time.


so...this isn't the first time i've read about the "northeast wind" on pierandsurf. what exactly does a northeast wind do? bring in warm air from the south and raise the water temperature? or is the northeast wind a mythical waft of luck that brings in the fish. also, if it's an actual thing, is the northeast wind seasonal? ie does it always come in around this time of year?


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Probably a _waft_ of the fish more or less. I've just always done well fishing noreasters. Usually do my best on rainy and windy days in Sept, Oct, Early Nov. 

Spot and drum seem to bite better then I've noticed. I've equated it to the fish being tossed about aggressively towards our shore by the rough waters.

I'm sure there's a more logical explanation to it. :redface: 
I'll take it any way it comes. As long as it's NE.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Were they caught on the Va. Beach pier?


----------



## jb1edlover (Jun 12, 2010)

Wind is named for the direction it comes FROM.... So a North East wind comes FROM the North East. A South wind from the south. So on the Eastern seaboard any wind from the north would have a cooling effect.


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

Thrifty Angler said:


> A northeast wind will do it every time.


Is there a bad wind?


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

G-Hype said:


> Is there a bad wind?


Nope. It's always been good for me....as far as fishing productivity goes.

Could be bad though if it has anything to do with the high bacterial level from Ocean View down to VB's 8th St. Makes me wonder if all the crap in the water has been pushed in from those Menhadden Ships off our coast.


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

Thrifty Angler said:


> Nope. It's always been good for me....as far as fishing productivity goes.
> 
> Could be bad though if it has anything to do with the high bacterial level from Ocean View down to VB's 8th St. Makes me wonder if all the crap in the water has been pushed in from those Menhadden Ships off our coast.


 good thinkin about the boats thrifty


----------



## SurFeesher (May 5, 2010)

Northeast wind actually raises the water temperature by keeping the warm surface water near the shore. Southwest wind blows warm surface water off shore and upwells cooler water to the beach. Warm (not hot) water usually brings fish with it.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

stripperonmypole said:


> so...this isn't the first time i've read about the "northeast wind" on pierandsurf. what exactly does a northeast wind do? bring in warm air from the south and raise the water temperature? or is the northeast wind a mythical waft of luck that brings in the fish. also, if it's an actual thing, is the northeast wind seasonal? ie does it always come in around this time of year?





SurFeesher said:


> Northeast wind actually raises the water temperature by keeping the warm surface water near the shore. Southwest wind blows warm surface water off shore and upwells cooler water to the beach. Warm (not hot) water usually brings fish with it.


NE winds stir the bay and will start moving fish closer to the mouth. Summer winds are from s sw. fall winds will be more northern and blow down the bay. I hope that makes since. IMHO, the best time to fish is when you are and the worst time to fish is when you are not.


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

rattler said:


> IMHO, the best time to fish is when you are and the worst time to fish is when you are not.


I totally agree:fishing: A bad day fishing beats the best day at work. (unless you work on a fishing boat)


----------



## Semper Fi (Nov 5, 2009)

No, I was at the beach with my neices and couldn't resist walking out on the pier.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

i was out at bb sunday fishing for c mullet and pompano making long long cast to the clean water with fleas and ended up with 6 BIG c mullet and about 30 good to big spots all on fleas


----------

